# what are you fav kinda rods



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

for me it is ulgystick all the way with baitcaster reelsi have 10ft 8 ft 6ft and 2ft fishfishing pole


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Ugly stick for me too. How can you not love the ugly sticks?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Sorry, what is an uglystick?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> Sorry, what is an uglystick?


A very high quality range of fishing rods made by Shakespeare

I use an Ugly Stik 6'6" Spin 2pc with a Shimano spinning reel.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Ripple fisher with a Shimano Stella.

Or

A Smith or a Zenaq.

Always been tempted by a Megabass or a Tenryu!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Hrawk said:


> Sorry, what is an uglystick?


A very high quality range of fishing rods made by Shakespeare

I use an Ugly Stik 6'6" Spin 2pc with a Shimano spinning reel.
[/quote]I looked them on Cabela's site, and they are not as expensive as I expected, and they are very nice too!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I have a few old Boron Rods ( Baitcaster) from BPS, a few Gold series Graphite Baitcasters, Big old 12 Foot Ugly stick Surf Rod ( Spinning), a few bPS Classic Graphite Rods Trigger type baicasters-7-71/2 ft,a Garcia Ultrlight spinning outfit-heck I may as well just show a picture of my arsenal! If you don't know by know, I am not a fan of spinning reels. I'll use an Ultralight early right after ice-out when the fish are real slow and like something very small-other then that, it's all conventional with me! Flatband


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

they are sweet ugly sticks are very strong love them rods these where caught on the 6 ft6 med action and a black max reel


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

surf rods make great paddle fish rods if they are the heavy action


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Junkie hangin with some serious cats YO !!!! A lot of people don't like Cats or Carp or Pickerel,considering them "Junk" fish. I'll take em! Cats and Carp fight like Bulls,especially the big boys,Pickerel are just plain fun! (Watch out for the teeth!) There are many many tmes when I was skittering a plastic worm over the top of some slop gunning for Bass when a wake would appear right behind the lure,keep it going and increase speed and you might have your self a good size Pickerel! Just seeing the wake is enough to make it exciting. Junkie ,do you get Muskie out there in God's country? Flatband


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

we have muskie pike cross a hyd its called the tirger muskie must be over 40inches to keep the fish and game planted them to eat all the trash fish but they will eat anything they can get there theeth in


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

here is a pic that i found on line of the tiger muskie


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

fishjunkie said:


> surf rods make great paddle fish rods if they are the heavy action


I saw on TV that the American Paddlefish is about to be considered an endangered species because of some asian carp species eating all of their primary food source in some of the major rivers. Is that true?


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

not here in montana we have a set limit that can be taken but we do not have the asian carp here


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Ugly Stick, Penn reel.


----------



## ringburn (Dec 5, 2011)

Any fly rod


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I didn't know you could fly fish in saltwater!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Ringburn, nice pompano!

Oh yes you can fly fish in saltwater. You can catch many fish species.


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

nice fish what kinda fly rod do you have ?


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I've a cheap Okuma sierra with a 6wt rating.

I don't do much fly as I'm more into medium / heavy popping. I'm also a surf fanatic.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

ringburn said:


> Any fly rod


Nice pompano!


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

so are they any good to eat


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Very nice to eat as well as the pomfrets which are quite similar.


----------



## ringburn (Dec 5, 2011)

This is an *indo-pacific permit *also known as a snub-nosed dart. Different species to a pompano but from the same family though - a real prize catch on fly. There's another shot of me reviving this fish in this article:

http://www.flyangler...me_to_boast.pdf

Not sure if Permit are good to eat - I'd never keep one... I'm sure they wouldn't be bad..


----------



## ringburn (Dec 5, 2011)

fishjunkie said:


> nice fish what kinda fly rod do you have ?


The rod in the picture is a Sage 8wt - absolutely beautiful rod. Don't own it any more I'm afraid. I have a couple of TFO rods - also great rods.


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

what dose a sage run there a low end sage here is 400.00


----------



## ringburn (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeah this rod I bought online and cost me about $900 - it was a very nice rod.. Had to sell it for money reasons haha.


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Started building my own rods in the late 70`s when Dale Clemens started Rod Crafters...Having fished with most tackle for sport and food in various places, I`ve settled with fly rods and long ultralite rods...it`s more fun and very productive...I have no needs for trophies now, and I`m happy with a few good fish dinners...


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

azshooter have you ever heard of gary lafontain he was very big in rods and flys i went to school with his daugther he has passed away but his daughter heather is now doing books and flys not sure if she is making any rods there is nithing better then a big brown trout on a fly now thats a great fight rainbows are fun to


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

fishjunkie...LaFontaine was a great contributor to the improvement of fishing rods and other tackle ...things started rolling back in the 70`s and the improvements we have in fishing rodstoday is due to the efforts of tacklecrafters like LaFontaine...personally, I was just on the sidelines watching all these wonderful innovations taking place...I did learn a few things about building and servicing my own tackle as so many old timers did originally in the 20`s and 30`s before good useful rods were available to the general consumer...


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

UGLY STICK!


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

St. Crouix!


----------



## WoodsRunner (Feb 26, 2012)

ugly stick ultralight all the way man. for flyfishing i wish i could aford an orvis or st.croix, so for now i settle with an LL bean fly rod.


----------

